# Funding for for maternity tourists



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Feeling increasingly angry about the fact we'e all entitled to the sum of very little on the NHS because apparently our treatment is a nice-to-have 

I feel so angry when people tell me that IVF is an optional lifestyle choice (no - the point is I don't have the 'choice' to get pregnant). Getting pregnant IS a choice for the vast majority of women but strangely I don't see anyone campaigning to bill families for their maternity care which costs a darn site more than our IVF. They could at least make sure we're not providing free healthcare to the entire planet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2697892/One-14-new-mothers-maternity-tourists-182m-bill-births-short-term-migrants-visitors.html

If they sorted out this mess then maybe the rest of us might stand a chance of getting some medical treatment instead of paying an arm and a leg in taxes and getting nothing back in return when we actually need care.

Rant over. Feel better now.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

